# Crate or dog guard for car travel?



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Hi everyone!

One of my dogs Rossi is very excitable in the car and will leap from the boot over to the back seats! It can be dangerouse and I cannot travel with the dogs and my 6 year old sister as he jumps all over her. Not to mention the muddy seats I have to clean every day :/ 

I have tried restraining him with a leash in the boot but he breaks out of his collar within in minutes! My second dog Raven is brilliant and will sit happily in the boot without a fuss.

Should I get a dog guard across the back seats so they have the whole boot? Or should I get a cage for Rossi to travel in with raven lose next to him? If you do suggest the crate how do I fasten it to the car to make sure it 100% safe?

I have a Citroen Xsara Picasso so very big boot!

Thanks everyone


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

I have a dog guard and tailgate guard so that the whole boot can be used. I like a tailgate guard or secured crate as the boot can be left open if needed but gate / door secured. It also means that if the boot pops open if we were to be rear - ended that the dogs couldn't escape and also means that they cannot rush out when I open the boot. Kilo knows to wait, but Rudi does not as yet.

This is how I have the car set up to give you an idea:


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Oh wow! That looks absolutely perfect! How easy/difficult is it to set up?

Also, say I needed to transport something big could I easily remove the tailgate guard?

Thanks!


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

sezeelson said:


> Oh wow! That looks absolutely perfect! How easy/difficult is it to set up?
> 
> Also, say I needed to transport something big could I easily remove the tailgate guard?
> 
> Thanks!


Easy - the dog guard is fab as it actually attaches to the roof and folds out of the way. It's a Volvo one, don't know if other manufacturers make them.










The tailgate guard screws into the car; you'd have to undo the nuts - but most things will fit through the door in it.










The boot is lined with a Hatchbag which is brilliant: Hatchbag - The Original Boot liner, Pet Mats, Odour Controller, boot liner, boot liners, car boot liners, bootliner and then just Vetbed on top.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

The Highway Codes states:

"When in a vehicle make sure dogs or other animals are suitably restrained so they cannot distract you while you are driving or injure you if you stop quickly."

In 1983 Seatbelt wearing became mandatory for drivers and front seat passengers; this has now extended to ALL occupants being required to wear them.

Unfortunately these laws do not, as yet, extend to dogs and as a consequence many people continue to travel with their dogs free and unrestrained not realizing that in an impact they could become a lethal weapon.

At 30mph, for example, a 60lb dog would be thrown forward with a force equivalent to 1200lbs - enough to kill a driver or passenger.

Unrestrained pets can distract drivers and cause accidents. After a crash they could escape from the car and be hit by passing vehicles or cause collisions when other road users take avoiding action. A frightened dog might attack a stranger going to assist an injured driver.

Fortunately there are plenty of choices available for responsible owners.

Custom Made Car Cages

There are a number of companies that specialize in producing off the shelf cages that will fit virtually any make of car that is available in the UK. They come in various designs from the solid sided fibreglass models to those made entirely from steel which will fold flat for easy storage when not in use. They can be fitted with dividers if you have more than one dog; escape doors (so that you can remove your dog from the front of the car in case of a rear end shunt); drinking bowls, fans, hooks for leads etc and can be locked for security. For specialized needs many companies offer a bespoke service.

The advantage of these is that the dog is completely contained and therefore unable to damage any of the vehicle interior or escape during an accident. For those dogs which spend a great deal of time in the car travelling either on holiday or to and from events, it means that all the windows and tailgate/boot can be left open whilst ensuring both security and full ventilation.

Dog Guards

These are designed to prevent the dog interfering with the driver/passengers and going through the windscreen; again those companies that specialize in these will have various models shaped to the angle of the rear seat to give maximum floor space. They may often come with the facility to bolt to the roof and floor of the car for safety. Be wary of cheap, mass produced varieties which will not withstand the impact of a large dog on sudden braking etc due to their inferior quality and inefficient mounting mechanisms.

Tailgate Guards

These can be used in conjunction with Dog Guards and again provide security when parked with full ventilation.

This combination is cheaper than a car cage but it does have the disadvantage that the car interior could be damaged by tooth/claw and windows tend to get very "snotty"! It also means that in the event of a crash your dogs could still escape through the side windows.

Both layouts mean that the dog can be kept under control whilst opening the vehicle tailgate.


----------



## sezeelson (Jul 5, 2011)

Cheers guys!

I love the hatchbags! I've been using cheap ones off eBay  don't last long and don't really fit! So a cheeky Xmas prezzie to myself me thinks! 

Definitely going to go with the tailgate guard and dog guard idea! It's perfect!

I have found the tailgate guard to fit my car from Bargo, quite expensive so will need to buy the hatchbag and dog guard first and invest in that a bit later.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

There are a number of companies that produce tailgates/cages

TUV tested car crates
Pro-line

Dog-Box ProLine Cerberus Dog Car Kennel Carrier Large - Kennelgate

Crash tested car crates
Safedog

crash tested car crates

Barjo

http://www.barjo.co.uk/

Barnesbrook

Barnesbrook Cages

CAB Animal Transit Boxes

CAB Animal Transit Boxes - High quality dog transport boxes and other animal transit boxes.

DogTran

Dog Transit Boxes - Gamehawker Ltd - Telford, Shropshire

Dog Transit Boxes

Dog Transit UK Ltd | Dog Transit Boxes |Dog Box, Dog Boxes, Dog Cages, Dog Car Transit Boxes, Dog Beds, by Dog Transit UK Ltd | Suppliers to dog breeders, dog trainers and dog owners.

Guardsman

Dog Cages and Crates, Dog Guard, Vehicle Specific Crates for Dogs

Hamster Baskets

dog cages+Hamster Baskets-Dog-Pods-If It's In Wire and You Can Sketch It, We Can Make It!

Lintran

Dog boxes, Dog Kennels, Dog Cages, Dog Beds, Pet Carriers and Dog Trailers - Lintran

MMG

MMG Guards

TransK9

Dog Cages | Dog Cage | Dog Crates - TransK9

Have you looked here for second hand ones?

Flea Market


----------

